# '59 Western Flyer Decal help: what did they look like



## Vetteman61 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello, 

I'm trying to have the decals on a '59 Murray Western Flyer remade.  I can make out most of it but it is so old some of the details are hard to make through the rust.

Could someone help me out.

If anyone has tank, carrier or chain guard pictures of the pictures I've posted please let me know.














Thank you,
Brandon


----------

